# Bettas as people



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought it'd be interesting for everyone to post drawings/any other form of artwork of what you picture your betta looking like as a human. 
I had a picture in my head for a while of my CT, Phoenix, resembling someone with a red mohawk and a mischievous face... I finally ended up sketching him alongside my sister's betta Angel, because the two are total opposites. It was a rushed sketch, could be a lot better, but I still think it's kind of funny. I wanted to see some others as well!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting!! Can you draw Lebron as a human? If you want a brighter picture, look in my albums. Oh, and BTW his iridescence is actually blue. Kinda looks silver or anything else for some reason. Thanks! To help you out, you should make a list. It's going to help you to keep track.


----------



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Interesting!! Can you draw Lebron as a human? If you want a brighter picture, look in my albums. Oh, and BTW his iridescence is actually blue. Kinda looks silver or anything else for some reason. Thanks! To help you out, you should make a list. It's going to help you to keep track.


I tried, hope you like! Haha


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice!! I LOVE it!! Thanks!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I can't post a picture but I have a light *solid purple female betta*, and a *mint green male delta betta with red fins with white edgeing*.
If you can imagine this I would love a pictue of the two of them together.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

wow that is so neat! cool idea! 

and wow, your blue female has some very pretty finnage.


----------



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> wow that is so neat! cool idea!
> 
> and wow, your blue female has some very pretty finnage.


Thanks! And actually he is male


----------



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

Nasha66 said:


> I can't post a picture but I have a light *solid purple female betta*, and a *mint green male delta betta with red fins with white edgeing*.
> If you can imagine this I would love a pictue of the two of them together.


Ah I'm sorry I'm now out of town for a week, I didn't bring any pencils with me


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

haha cool drawings. Lebron looks heaps good.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DragonFins said:


> Thanks! And actually he is male


OHH when you said "my sisters betta angel" I read it as your red betta's sister. LOL


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you do bazooka Joe?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I love your work! I would like one of Honeycomb if you can! Just go in my albums and pick a pic! Thanks so much and take your time!


----------



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> OHH when you said "my sisters betta angel" I read it as your red betta's sister. LOL


Ohhh gotcha haha :-D


----------



## DragonFins (Jul 13, 2012)

Aah thanks to everyone who liked these! But tbh I meant I wanted to see you guys' versions, like make it a thread to post your own drawings  Unfortunately I'm too wrapped up in other things to be able to do more for everyone, and I don't want to pick and choose either... I'm sorry


----------



## MusicArtBettas (Aug 13, 2012)

Please can you draw Jimmy? Hes in my album. Hes my blue veiltail male


----------



## Numithebetta (Aug 19, 2012)

please draw Numi for me! He acts very regal!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol guys I think what she/he is trying to say is that they want for us to draw our _own_ and post a pic of what we did, not for them to have to draw everything


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't draw, but I would imagine Blu as some scowling tough biker dude with thick eyebrows, spiky hair and a general 'angry' feel about him.
Charry would be a hilarious chibi with red hair as the exact opposite of Blu: friendly, happy, and with a shirt that says ‘Feed!’. Strange ideas, but I kind of like them.

These aren’t based on looks, but rather on personality. Blu is a grump whose motto is “If it moves, flare!” Charry is a friendly guy who swims up to the front of his tank whenever I walk in, just begging to be fed.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

What a fun and unique idea! I'll work on a drawing of Tommy later tonight and see what I can come up with


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

I drew one! : D I saw this thread and got inspired to draw my Tudor (he's in my avatar):










I tried not to go to literal with the fins and give him a mohawk or something... then promptly ignored that idea and put a crown on a crowntail betta. OH WELL.



(I imagine Tudor would make for a terribly useless king, by the way. He's far too silly.)


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

It appears photobucket already ate my last attempt at uploading that pic, so here's try #2:


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

The coloring was kind of rushed, because I've not had a wonderful week, but here is the Benevolent Queen of my sorority, Tweak. 

But don't think that she's graceful, because she is very not. If a fish could trip underwater, she'd be the one to do it (actually, I'm pretty sure I watched her do it the other day, as she was trying to hover on her head and lost her balance and fell into a plant, and couldn't get back up until Sininen came over and gave her a nudge. *facepalm*)

Fun challenge, thanks for bringing it up :]


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ao drew a picture of Pudge <3 <3 <3

I currently have a copy of it haging on my wall


----------

